# Maden "einlegen"?



## PetriHelix (19. April 2002)

Hallo,

wir gehen Montag auf Friedfisch angeln (Rotauge, Schleie, Karpfen... was halt so an den Haken geht). Als Köder werde ich wohl Mais, Made, Teig und ein paar Würmer mitnehmen. Eine Rute auf Grund (Winkelpicker) und eine mit einer schönen grossen Pose im Mittelwasser. Meine Frage zu den Maden... legt ihr die vorher irgendwie ein?
Also früher hatte ich immer so eine kleine Flasche Bananen- oder Vanille-Aroma dabei und habe die dort vorher mal reingehalten wenn nichts anbeissen wollte. Da ich ja erst Montag gehe und die Maden bereits da habe könnte ich sie vielleicht irgendwie "bestreuen"...

Wenn wir was fangen sollten bringe ich auch ein paar Bilder mit. Muss ja mal die neue Digital Cam testen 

PetriHelix


----------



## Schulti (19. April 2002)

@ PetriHelix
Ich sag&acute; nur: Versuch macht klug!!! :q


----------



## PetriHelix (19. April 2002)

Dann lege ich sie über das Wochenende in Wodka ein  :q


----------



## Kuddl62 (28. April 2002)

Moin PetriHelix.
Wenn ich zum Stippen gehe, dann werden die Maden einen Tag vorher für 10 Minuten in einem Eimer mit kaltem Wasser abgespült, dann in einem alten Küchensieb abtropfen lassen und in eine mit Paniermehl (statt Späne) befüllte Madendose geben. Zum Abschluß werden die Maden in der Dose mit dem gleichen Lockstoff bestreut, welches man auch für sein Futter benutzt.


----------



## Bergi (28. April 2002)

Hi!
Ich hab son komisches Pulver von &quot;TOPSECRET&quot;,das sit son Amoniakkiller oder so,steht zumindest drauf,weil die Fisch diesen Geruch von Fingern mögen.Ausserdem wenn die Maden nicht mehr so frisch sind riechen sie komische und dieses Zeug killtr den Geruch.Aber bessere Fangerfolge konnte ich nur geringfügig feststellen.Womit ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe,das ist son flüssiger Karamel Lockstoff,wo die maden reingetunkt werden.

Aber probieren geht über studieren!Also hau rein und Petri Heil!

bergi


----------



## aichi (28. April 2002)

Kuddl62, Warum in Paniermehl einlegen??


----------



## Veit (28. April 2002)

Bei allen Lockstoffen in die ich Maden bisher eingelegt hatte änderten sich die Fangergebnisse bisher im großen und ganzen nicht. Nur auf Zimt vertraue ich und gebe fast immer etwas davon in die Madendose. Vorallem Karpfen, Schleien und große Giebel lieben die Zimt-Maden.


----------



## Rotauge (28. April 2002)

Hab bis jetzt immer was vom Aroma (van der Eynde) bei den Maden rein, damit nicht ganz so stinken und hab damit relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber demnächst werd ich meiner den Zimt stibitzen :q


----------



## Mühle (28. April 2002)

Hallo allerseits,
viele schwören auch auf Kurkuma. Kann man aber glaube ich erst kurz vorm Angeln in die Maden streuen. Das scharfe Zeug halten die Viecher nicht sehr lange aus. Zappeln tun sie deswegen aber umso mehr.

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Veit (29. April 2002)

Beim Rotaugenangeln ist Kurkuma tatsächlich nicht schlecht. Allerdings waren größere Friedfische, wie Karpfen und Brassen dem Pulver ehr abgeneigt.


----------



## Kieler Blitz (30. April 2002)

Hi, 
was genau ist Kurkuma, habe noch nie davon gehört und wo bekomme ich das her?

Gruß Kieler Blitz


----------



## Veit (30. April 2002)

Kurkuma ist ein Lockstoff zum Maden einlegen. Er wird von der Firma Sensas hergestellt. Das Kurkuma sieht so aus wie Currypulver und riecht auch so ähnlich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. April 2002)

Ich benutze immer Topsecret(grün)pulver zum Einlegen der Maden. Hilft immer. Maden riechen dann etwas süßlich! Zum Aalangeln lasse ich sie in Rogen oder frischen Hering oder in zerstückelten Weißfischen laufen!


----------



## Bergi (1. Mai 2002)

@ bellyboatangler:
Du angelst gezielt mit Maden auf Aal???

Bergi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Mai 2002)

in einigen Gewässern aber nur.Besonders dort wo es viele Spitzkopfaale gibt. Sind Raubaale mehr vertreten , werden Köderfische und Taumetten bei mir bevorzugt! Spitzkopfaale angel ich hauptsächlich mit Maden, Mistwürmern, Nordseekrabben, Watwürmer und Seeringelwürmer!!! Fütter damit auch an!


----------



## transom (22. Mai 2002)

Versucht es doch mal nachdem Ihr die Maden gereinigt habt gebt Paniermehl dazu und  eine kl. tüte Vanille Puddingpulver dann 1- 2 Tage stehen lassen.


Gruß Transom


----------



## Stipper_Symmi (22. Mai 2002)

#w Ich würde die Maden vorher ebenfalls abspühlen und trocknen und dann in die Madendose ein paar tropfen Lockstoff wie Anis oder Erdbeere. Aber welche Lockstoff am besten passt musst du selbst heraus finden.
CU Stipper_Symmi


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2002)

...die maden abspülen, abtropfen und dann mit salz und pfeffer würzen. danach in mehl wenden und in der pfanne bei mittlerer hitze goldgelb anbraten.... :q  :q  :q 


aber das mit dem zimt klingt gut. das werde ich mal versuchen.

..und ich dachte kurkuma ist ein indisches gewürz und im supermarkt erhältlich. das ich das jetzt bei sensas kaufen muß, um pute indisch zu machen, find ich doof  :q 

gruß

-=]tinsen[=-


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2002)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von &quot;Madenwürze&quot; von Top Secret? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bergi (25. Mai 2002)

Hi Veit!
Also,ich benutze das Zeuch immer,wenn ich auf Brassen angle.Das Zeig scheint nicht schlecht zu sein,aber ich denke,das es den Fangerfolg schon etwas steigert.Aber DAS Top Mittel ist es auch nicht,also drauf schwören tu ich nicht.Ich tu es nur aus Gewohnheit drauf.

Bergi


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2002)

Ich habe die Madenwürze heute zum ersten Mal ausprobiert und ich war sehr positiv überrascht. Am Dorfteich in Großgräfendorf hatte ich den für das Gewässer besten Angeltag seit 2 Jahren. Ich konnte 10 Karpfen, 4 Barsche, 6 Rotfedern, eine Schleie und einen Giebel fangen. Meine Angelmethode habe ich ansonsten nicht verändert, deshalb halte ich es schon für möglich, dass der Erfolg auf das Zeug zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## Angelhans84 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Der Thread ist zwar schon 8 Jahre alt aber vllt. antwortet mir ja trotzdem jemand. Wollte auch mal probieren dier Maden vorher einzulegen. Aber nicht in Pulver, sondern wollte sie 1-2 Tage in einem flüßigen Dip einlegen. Natürlich nur in Maßen, damit sie nicht ertrinken. Denkt ihr das macht Sinn, bzw. glaubt ihr die Maden überleben das?


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

also ich hab meine Maden einmal mit sonem "Geruch" aromatisiert.
http://www.rezeptefuchs.de/image/rf360/Dr._Oetker_Aroma_Butter-Vanille_6190.jpg
Eine kl. Flasche davon auf 1/4 l Maden, die rochen echt bombig.
Gibt es natürlich mehrere Aromen, nicht nur Vanille


----------



## trlegend (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Naja..ich glaub das wird schwierig, die Flüssigkeit dürfte nur sehr flach sein, also so 1mm, also grade der Gefäßboden bedeckt, dann können die Maden ja kaum ertrinken. Aber einfacher wäre es doch, wenn du deine Flüssigkeit mit Mehl oder Paniermehl streckst und dieses Pulvergemisch dann als Madennährboden nimmst, da können sie nicht ertrinken und nehmen trotzdem wunderbar das Aroma an. 
Oder du träufelst deine Flüssigkeit einfach wie carp-hunter-10 schon gesagt hat über die Maden, so dass die sich sozusagen selbst damit "einreiben"


----------



## Dunraven (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Abgesehen davon können nasse Maden überall hin kriechen. Die haben eine sagenhafte Haftung wenn sie nass sind. Also mach dich darauf gefasst das sie dann überall rumklettern wo sie trocken normal nicht so leicht hin kommen. Ansonsten Kann man es immer versuchen, nur warum dipst Du die dann nicht gleich einfach vorm Einsatz? Ist doch besser als wenn nacher alles nach einem Geruch riecht der nicht ankommt. Dann sitzt Du ja blöd da mit riechenden Maden und die anderen fangen. Muss nicht passieren, kann aber.


----------



## strawinski (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

solange einlegen würde ich sie lieber nicht. ich nehme zimt. wirkt ganz gut. aber man sollte sie auch mal in honig tunken oder in maggie...mal sehen was passiert. ist ja alles offen.


----------



## BBMusic (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Also den Tipp mit dem "abwaschen" und anstatt Späne dann Paniermehl nehmen werde ich mal machen |supergri

Aber wie schauts aus wenn ich dazu noch eine Packung Vanille-Zucker hinzufüge?

Oder wie wäre es wenn ich anstatt Paniermehl das Zeug reinhaue was ich auch zum anfüttern nehme?


----------



## Gemini (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*



BlackBirdHH schrieb:


> Also den Tipp mit dem "abwaschen" und anstatt Späne dann Paniermehl nehmen werde ich mal machen |supergri
> 
> Aber wie schauts aus wenn ich dazu noch eine Packung Vanille-Zucker hinzufüge?
> 
> Oder wie wäre es wenn ich anstatt Paniermehl das Zeug reinhaue was ich auch zum anfüttern nehme?



Das ist jetzt ausschliesslich meine Erfahrung, aber ich aromatisiere die Maden nur noch höchstens einen Abend bevor es losgeht oder noch lieber dippe ich am Wasser. 

Egal wie stark das Futter riecht, nach einer Weile kommt wieder Ammoniak durch und was spricht dagegen ganz frisch Flavour einzubringen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Zu der Madeneinlegerei möchte ich mal folgendes anmerken.
Die Maden haben eine blöde Eigenschaft, nämlich dass sie weder Färbemittel noch sonstige Aromen dauerhaft annehmen.
Ihre Haut ist fettig und über sie wird auch permanent ein Fettfilm und Ammoniak ausgeschieden. Während das Fett die Made vor aufweichen, als auch vor Austrocknung schützt, ist das Ammoniak schlicht ein Ausscheidungsprodukt.

Für uns als Angler bedeutet dies, dass es nicht notwendig oder einen Vorteil verschaffend ist, die Maden ewig lange vor dem Angeln einzulegen, da das Aroma oder ein Färbemittel sowieso nicht von der Made aufgenommen wird und die Made nach 2 Stunden Einlegezeit, nicht besser oder länger im Wasser Aroma abgibt, als nach zwei Tagen Einlegezeit.

Dauerhaftes, haltbares Färben oder aromatisieren ist nur während der Zucht möglich, wenn das Fleisch, auf dem die Maden gezüchtet werden, speziell gefärbt und/oder aromatisiert wurde und die Tiere Aroma und/oder Farbe über die Nahrung aufnehmen.

Das Waschen der Maden, um den Ammoniakgeruch loszuwerden ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, was viele Angler nicht zu wissen scheinen, denn einerseits ist es wichtig, dass die Ammoniakkonzentration im Madenbehältnis niedrig gehalten wird.
Das ist deshalb wichtig, weil die Maden untereinander über Geruchsstoffe "vernetzt" sind.
Steigt die Ammoniakkonzentration über einen gewissen Schwellwert, beginnen sich die ersten Maden zu verpuppen und senden ein Hormon/Geruchsstoff aus, der die anderen Maden dazu veranlasst(ihnen Signal gibt) sich ebenfalls zu verpuppen.
Warum das so ist, ist einfach logisch => kommen sich die Maden auf ihrer Nahrungsquelle zu nahe, können sie sich riechen, zudem wird es durch ihre Aktivität sehr warm, was bedeutet, dass die Nahrungsquelle ausgeht. Ist nun auch die notwendige Entwicklungsstufe erreicht, bleibt den Maden nur übrig sich zu verpuppen.
Andererseits und unabhängig davon, wollen viele Angler den Ammoniakgeruch entfernt wissen, weil er ihnen missfällt und sie glauben, dass er die Attraktivität der Made, für den Fisch herabsetzt. Das ist aber nicht so, ganz im Gegenteil, denn selbiger Ammoniak und dessen hohe Konzentration ist es, die Taubenmist so fängig macht. Ebenso stechend penetrant, wie Ammoniak sind Buttersäure und Salmiakgeist, die ebenfalls gute Lockstoffe sind, warum auch immer. 

*Fazit:*
Das Ammoniak der Maden ist schlecht für die Haltbarkeit der Maden, aber gut für die Fängigkeit selbiger.
Jeder muss nun wissen, was ihm wichtiger erscheint, Fängigkeit oder Haltbarkeit.
Für die lange Haltbarkeit gehören Maden in Gefäßen/Behältnissen, mit großer Grundfläche gehältert, befüllt mit feiner Sägespäne, Katzenstreu oder sonstig sehr saugfähigem Substrat, damit sie sich nicht berühren und die Ammoniakkonzentration niedrig bleibt.
Wer sie fängig haben will, lässt sie stinken und hält sie in eher kleinen hohen Behältnissen ohne viel Substrat, muss sie dann aber auch in kürzester Zeit verangeln oder mit Castern weiter fischen. Aroma ist dann schon dran(Ammoniak), extra Aroma überflüssig.:q
Färben und aromatisieren reicht, wenn man es wenige Stunden vorm Angeln durchführt, da langer Kontakt mit Farbe oder Aroma, das Ergebnis nicht verbessert.
Das haltbarste legale Färben der Maden, dass jeder einfach durchführen kann, geht mit Tinte für Tintenstrahldrucker. Das Ergebnis ist je nach Farbe rottransparente, cyantransparente, magentatransparente Maden....
Die Farbe ist auch noch nach 15 Minuten Bad im See noch erkennbar und bringt durchaus bessere Fangerfolge.
Mehrtägiges Einlegen verbessert das Ergebnis, aus bereits genannten Gründen *nicht.*
Als Aroma geht vom hochspeziellen Aroma aus dem Angelzubehörbedarf, bis Backaroma alles, die Haltbarkeit/Haftfähigkeit an der Made, ist für alle Aromen gleich beschi$$en, weshalb das Billigste auch reicht.


----------



## Gemini (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Fazit:*
> Das Ammoniak der Maden ist schlecht für die Haltbarkeit der Maden, aber gut für die Fängigkeit selbiger.



Interessant, ich hab heute morgen mit alten, stinkigen Maden auf der leichten Matche angefangen, auf der anderen Wurm. 

Nach 1: 10 für Wurm hab ich auf beiden Wurm gefischt und dann waren die Bisse gleichmässig verteilt und ich habe es auf die alten Maden geschoben.

2 Tage vorher mit den gleichen, frischeren Maden am gleichen Platz lag die leichte Match vorne...


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

@ sensitivfischer : super und verständlich geschrieben#6 sollte eigentlich auch ne Linksammlung, wie bei den Karpfenanglern geben, wo man den Text von dir rein kopieren könnte! Wie funzt das Färben mit Tinte genau???
Also einlegen würd ich die ´Maden nicht, die Gefahr ist mir zu hoch das sie anfangen zu schwimmen#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ sensitivfischer : super und verständlich geschrieben#6 sollte eigentlich auch ne Linksammlung, wie bei den Karpfenanglern geben, wo man den Text von dir rein kopieren könnte! Wie funzt das Färben mit Tinte genau???
> Also einlegen würd ich die ´Maden nicht, die Gefahr ist mir zu hoch das sie anfangen zu schwimmen#d



Über die Maden, deren Herstellung, Arten, Larvenstadien, biologisches Drumherum, könnte ich ein Buch schreiben, da gibt es so wahnsinnig vieles drüber zu wissen.
Ich wäre durchaus auch bereit, nen Roman speziell für uns Angler und die Linksammlung zu schreiben.

Das Färben ist nicht wirklich schwer. Man nehme ein Nachfüllset für Tintenstrahldrucker, wie z.B. die für Canondrucker, so ein Set mit 5 Fläschen Grundfarben, Spritze usw..+ ein paar alte Joghurtbecher.
Die Behältnisse kann man nach dem Färben wegwerfen, da die Reinigung ne Riesensauerei werden würde.
Deshalb unbedingt alte, sauber gewaschene Joghurtbecher benutzen.
Nun zunächst soviel Farbe, mit der Spritze in einen Becher geben, dass der Boden zu 2/3 geradeso bedeckt ist.
Nun Maden rein geben, so viele dass der Becherboden bedeckt ist und die Maden 2-3 Maden hoch im Becher krabbeln.
Mit einem Ohrputzwattestäbchen die Tierchen in der Farbe rumschubsen, bis sie alle rundum Farbe abbekommen habe.
Mit nem Einwegplastiklöffel fischt man dann die fertig gefärbten Maden heraus und gibt sie wieder in ihre Dose mit Sägspäne, Anfutter oder sonstwas.
Becher mit Farbrest wandert in die Abfall-/Recyclingtonne, daher lieber zunächst weniger Farbe benutzen und nicht gleich alle Maden nehmen, denn Farbe nachlegen kann man immer.
Pro Farbe braucht man natürlich einen eigenen Becher.
Wer mischen will kann auch Farben mischen, dass z.B. gelb und blau gemischt, grün ergibt, ist wohl logisch.


----------



## Manuel1902 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Einfach eine Vanilleschotte in die Madendose verwerfen. Wirkt ware Wunder, da verzichte ich auf die teuren Aromen. Geht genauso, und riecht lecker.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*



Manuel1902 schrieb:


> Einfach eine Vanilleschotte in die Madendose verwerfen. Wirkt ware Wunder, da verzichte ich auf die teuren Aromen. Geht genauso, und riecht lecker.



Was daran liegt und hier auch von mir erklärt wurde:


			
				Sensitivfischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Maden haben eine blöde Eigenschaft, nämlich dass sie weder Färbemittel noch sonstige Aromen dauerhaft annehmen.
> Ihre Haut ist fettig und über sie wird auch permanent ein Fettfilm und Ammoniak ausgeschieden...
> ...Mehrtägiges Einlegen verbessert das Ergebnis, aus bereits genannten Gründen nicht.
> Als Aroma geht vom hochspeziellen Aroma aus dem Angelzubehörbedarf, bis Backaroma alles, die Haltbarkeit/Haftfähigkeit an der Made, ist für alle Aromen gleich beschi$$en, weshalb das Billigste auch reicht...



Zum Einlegen haben sich Gewürze, Backaromen und andere Dinge einer jeden Küche bewährt, wie z.B. Curcuma(indischer Gelbwurz, Hauptbestandteil von Currygewürzmischung), Koriander, Zimt, gepresster Knoblauch, echte Vanille aus der Schote, Backaromen(Bittermandel, Buttervanille, Marzipan), zum Dippen und/oder Panieren der Maden: Honig, Ahornsirup usw. in Verbindung mit Maismehl, Reisstärke.
Mit dippen und einlegen von Maden, im Wechsel mit Honig oder Sirup und Stärke, lassen sich die Maden auch mehrschichtig dick panieren, was im Wasser auch ne Weile hält, ehe die Made alles abgezappelt hat.
Panieren muss man aber nach dem Anködern, kurz vorm Auswerfen der Montage, am Wasser.
Einfach eine Dose Reisstärke und eine Filmdose mit Honig und schon kann es losgehen.
Maden am Haken in den Honig tunken, dann in der Reisstärke wälzen, dann wieder in den Honig und wieder in die Stärke...#6


----------



## Dunraven (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Wobei der Honig auch gerne mal aus der Filmdose läuft wenn sie liegt. Da sind Doden/Flschen aus der Apotheke besser. Und dem Honig verpasse ich Kurkuma und andere Geschmacksstoffe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei der Honig auch gerne mal aus der Filmdose läuft wenn sie liegt. Da sind Doden/Flschen aus der Apotheke besser. Und dem Honig verpasse ich Kurkuma und andere Geschmacksstoffe.



Warum nicht, da gibt's unendlich viele Möglichkeiten und der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.|licht


----------



## Dunraven (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maden "einlegen"?*

Richtig, das wollte ich damit sagen. 
Das sind wunderbare Mittel um irgendeinen Geschmack an die Made zu bringen, denn der Honig/Sirup hält da ja erstmal eine Zeit lang dran und mit den Gewürzen drin bekommt er eben verschiedene Gerüche/Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------

